# Favourite Snakeman?



## eladidare (Mar 19, 2008)

Who is your favourite snakeman? eg. Steve Irwin, Eric Worrell, John Weigel etc

Very interested to see peoples opinions on this, I would have to say someone like Rick Shine for his herp knowledge and guys like Charlie Tanner, George Cann, John Cann, Eric Worrell etc, because they really knew how to handle snakes.


----------



## Snakeaholic (Mar 19, 2008)

Steve Irwin (i dont know of anyone else lol)


----------



## mckellar007 (Mar 19, 2008)

steve irwin hands down


----------



## Australis (Mar 19, 2008)

Eric Worrell no question.


----------



## HoffOff (Mar 19, 2008)

ME!


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Mar 19, 2008)

worrel or george cann


----------



## Legally_Red (Mar 19, 2008)

Steve Irwin, now and forever.


----------



## caustichumor (Mar 19, 2008)

I didn't mind Steve Irwin, He might have pissed off a fair share of the animals he handled but I doubt he ever injured any... However I like any handler who can control the animal safely without a pair of BBQ tongs....


----------



## Lozza (Mar 19, 2008)

the barefoot bushman


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Mar 19, 2008)

lozza said:


> the barefoot bushman


 
the barefoot bogan:lol:


----------



## Frozenmouse (Mar 19, 2008)

lozza said:


> the barefoot bushman


there is a good bit if film showing the bare foot bushman almost getting owned by a big croc
i am not talking about a steve irwin style exciting near miss i am talking about a seriously stupid screw up.


----------



## arbok (Mar 19, 2008)

austin stevens! pause not


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Mar 19, 2008)

steve irwin described himself as a croc man actually, i do love the man though

how can you pick one fav snake man theres a few that are very loved by most herpers?

the canns are the ones who introduced most of us to the old skool snake handling shows
so id have to say george and john cann as favourites
and what about neville burns?
he is a true character bless him


----------



## Isis (Mar 19, 2008)

Tim Nias gets my vote.


----------



## sacred_DUC (Mar 19, 2008)

Tim Nia's good man big lose never got chance to meet him but did get to chat online with him quite reguarly in chat room


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Mar 19, 2008)

Rob Bredl
Graeme Gow
David Williams


----------



## m.punja (Mar 19, 2008)

Gow. Worrel. Nias. Old man Bredl. All the old school herpers who went around chasing vens without any known anti venom get my thumbs up any day.

What was the name of that young fella who was the first to catch a taipan for research?


----------



## hawktime (Mar 19, 2008)

Anthony Stimson is the best ive seen, cathching anything without raising a heart beat.
Top bloke too !!!


----------



## reptile32 (Mar 19, 2008)

Jeff Corwin , Steve Irwin, Rob Bredl


----------



## TRIMACO (Mar 19, 2008)

Steve Irwin was the king, he helped put aussie on the map. I even named my first snake after him.


----------



## mrmikk (Mar 19, 2008)

I have to say Steve Irwin and equally his father Bob, the level of knowledge Bob has is incredible.


----------



## dunno103 (Mar 19, 2008)

There are too many good ones to name the best.

However my faves are George Cann and Neville Burns because i knew/know them both, but Worrell's the man who introduced me to herps through his excellent book Reps of Aus (1966)

I also know quite a few more unknowns that are impressive too but they prefer anonymity.


----------



## Wild~Touch (Mar 19, 2008)

Keith (?) Budden (died from taipan bite)


----------



## Wild~Touch (Mar 19, 2008)

Phil Grono would have to be the "coolest" snakeman I have ever seen (Note Cool does not mean trendy)
Cool in the case of a nervous taipan on a hot day at one of those Farmfest thingys.
A kid burst his balloon and everyone else jumped six feet. Phil never flinched - 110% concentration on the animal.


----------



## Hawk (Mar 19, 2008)

Ram Chandra


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 19, 2008)

*Samuel L Jackson for me!!*  * He really knows his stuff!! Otherwise that plane wasn't gonna land!*


----------



## LennytheGecko (Mar 19, 2008)

ahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaa *breathe* hahahahahahahhahahahahhahaha 
MooseNoose you are funny as, lol im being serious i havent laughed that mush in a while... thanks for the laugh.......
Steve Irwin....... and then snakeman112 but im going to go rent that movie so watch out steve irwin.... whats it called agian?


----------



## Poppy (Mar 19, 2008)

Have met quit a few of the previous named over the past 40 years that i have kept Herps.
But the one that most impressed me is Eric Worrel. A true conservationist before it became trendy, he had a true love of his profession.
Remember going to La Perouse to see the snake men back in the 60's that was a the start for me.
Aahh the good old men of the good old days
Paul


----------



## Ryan93 (Mar 19, 2008)

Steve irwin is my favourite but in my case i think he is the best and i dont realy care what any one says.


----------



## snake_boy (Mar 19, 2008)

Y dont ppl like austin stevens?


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Mar 19, 2008)

There's a few. For absolutely awesome snake handling ability, it would be a mix of Tim Nias, Nathan Dunstan and Steve Irwin. For entertainment, it is definitely Denver Kuligowski trying to handle a Coastal Taipan.


----------



## Jozz (Mar 19, 2008)

LennytheGecko said:


> .... whats it called agian?


 
Snakes on a Plane


----------



## HoffOff (Mar 19, 2008)

eladidare said:


> Who is your favourite snakeman? eg. Steve Irwin, Eric Worrell, John Weigel, Snakeman112, etc
> 
> Very interested to see peoples opinions on this, I would have to say someone like Rick Shine for his herp knowledge and guys like Charlie Tanner, George Cann, John Cann, Eric Worrell etc, because they really knew how to handle snakes.



I think i like snakeman112 the most!


----------



## bredli_lover (Mar 19, 2008)

Steve Irwin....howcome theres no snakewomen? Bindy Irwin doesnt count...


----------



## swaddo (Mar 19, 2008)

any of you guys remember Harry Butler? ... "Now this little fella here ... Argh the [email protected] bit me!"


----------



## scam7278 (Mar 19, 2008)

Michael Duncan has to be my fav snake man


----------



## chilli (Mar 20, 2008)

who's your favorite stingray man?


----------



## Australis (Mar 20, 2008)

chilli said:


> who's your favorite stingray man?



Malcolm Douglas


----------



## Lozza (Mar 20, 2008)

Australis said:


> Malcolm Douglas


I love Malcolm Douglas


----------



## -Peter (Mar 20, 2008)

It says your favourite so its Tim all the way.
Eric was my penpal be it briefly so he is very special to me also but any handler who advanced knowledge and had respect for the animals is a favourite by me. I feel sorry for the young ones who can only go by who they have seen on the telly. It only starts with steve Irwin for them but that a fine enough starting point. They should do a bit of research though.


----------



## Retic (Mar 20, 2008)

Mark O'Shea


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 20, 2008)

MY TRAINER he is great with snakes and I love,d STEVE BUT MORE FOR HIS PASHION THEN SKILL HE WOULD CONSUME US IN TOTALLY BY WATCHING HIM AND YOU COULD SEE THE TRUE LOVE FOR THE ANIMAL HE WAS HOLDING OR HIS FAMILY AMAZING BLOKE IN LOTS OF WAYS ..i cried my eyes out the day he died .....i suppose just like the brocky fans did when he died......anyway I love watching anyone  handling snakes as long as they are not numbnutz like that george the snakeman that some one had on here a while ago the bandages on his arm LMFAO the sirens on his car LMFAO oh well in some ways its was like watching krusty the clown just felt for the snakes he suposedly rescued.............rbb


----------



## JasonL (Mar 20, 2008)

snake_boy said:


> Y dont ppl like austin stevens?



No...


----------



## natrix (Mar 20, 2008)

I never thought a great deal about any of them , but recently I stayed in a motel while away working & watched a few snake guys on the National Geographic Cable channel ---including a South African guy that was particularly irritating ---and after seeing those guys , Steve Irwin all of
a sudden looked like a champion.
All these guys are people with high public profile though , the 'best' is anyone who knows what they're doing , respects the animal , & doesn't get nailed too often.


----------



## mrmikk (Mar 20, 2008)

swaddo said:


> any of you guys remember Harry Butler? ... "Now this little fella here ... Argh the [email protected] bit me!"


 
Harry was a classic, for those that haven't heard or ever seen him he was a little eccentric I think, but used to always advocate leaving animals where he found them. 

One episode though he found a rare Australian mammal (I don't remember what it was) and he gave his usual spiel about having a look, taking some pics and then letting it go, then he followed up with, ".._but this guy is too valuable to leave behind, I am taking him with me_..." and with that he put him in a sack and off he went. 

I am sure his intentions were good, but it was a very comical scene.


----------



## Ishah (Mar 20, 2008)

Jeff Corwin! HE'S A LEGEND!!! And FUNNY AS!!!! LOVE THAT GUY!!!...and steve Irwin is second...


----------



## Den from Den Pythons (Mar 20, 2008)

*Favourite snake GIRL*

My favourate snake GIRL..........My girl Sharna Klein.

Five foot nothing and smokin' hot! She get's to play with elapids and i get to play with her.....:lol:


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Mar 20, 2008)

Don't forget to let everyone know that that photo was taken 8 years ago Den, when she was just 16!


----------



## Ozzie Python (Mar 20, 2008)

Your so sweet Den. (please read using my sarcastic voice).

Tell you what but, having met sharna once at the erd course and hearing some of the stories from her and jonno, she has got to be the bravest chick i have met when it comes to handling elapids. I'm sure i would crap myself doing some of the things she has.


----------



## AustHerps (Mar 20, 2008)

Ozzie Python said:


> I'm sure i would crap myself doing some of the things she has.



I, too, would find it very difficult to put up with what she does!

Aaron.


----------



## Lovemysnakes (Mar 20, 2008)

Steve Irwin was an idiot - I'm not saying he should have died though - I just didnt like him. Rick Shine is my first choice


----------



## BIG RYANO (Mar 21, 2008)

Of the old blokes, George Cann. Out of todays handlers, Shane Black without a doubt.


----------



## Sean#1 (Mar 21, 2008)

anthony stimson


----------



## Vincent (Mar 21, 2008)

Being an older bloke, i've been lucky to see most of the older blokes mentioned previously. 
I've also seen and met most of the younger guys of today that have been mentioned, like Tim Nias, Anthony Stimson etc. The best i've seen is Shane Black. Amazing handler/keeper.


----------



## mattG (Mar 21, 2008)

JasonL said:


> No...



Why don't people like Austin Stevens?


----------



## yommy (Mar 21, 2008)

Gow and Ram Chandra for sure and Neville Burns is up there too in my book.


----------



## Oldbeard (Mar 21, 2008)

Tim Nias and Bill Hasse are my favourites


----------



## Oldbeard (Mar 21, 2008)

I think people don't like Austin Stevens as he is a knob:lol:
just guessing but someone correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## moreliainsanity (Mar 21, 2008)

Irwin gets my vote


----------



## JasonL (Mar 22, 2008)

mattG said:


> Why don't people like Austin Stevens?



because he carries on like an idiot with staged snakes and gets bitten doing stupid things, he's is own biggest fan.


----------



## Retic (Mar 22, 2008)

Exactly why I like Mark O'Shea, extremely knowledgeable, doesn't need to be an over the top showman to be interesting and actually keeps snakes. He's no oil painting though.


----------



## raptor (Mar 22, 2008)

Harry Butler for sure! Diving into a billabong in his torn Y-fronts after a critter was a scene never to be forgotten :lol:


----------



## cockney red (Mar 22, 2008)

*Agree with you there Boa.*


boa said:


> Exactly why I like Mark O'Shea, extremely knowledgeable, doesn't need to be an over the top showman to be interesting and actually keeps snakes. He's no oil painting though.


----------



## Vincent (Mar 22, 2008)

mattG said:


> Why don't people like Austin Stevens?


 
Because he's an actor, not a snakeman. Everything he does is staged. 
I know the fellows he borrowed snakes off when he did he's Aussie episodes.
I had a good laugh when he "caught" a St George King Brown in far Nth QLD.


----------



## BenReyn (Mar 22, 2008)

I'll have to say Simon Stone, and Rob Bredli, two great guys, Simon for his unprecedented knowledge, and Rob, because hes a real down to Earth guy, who happens to be insane...lol


and yes the insanity part was a compliment


----------



## Frozenmouse (Mar 22, 2008)

Hary butler, Malcom Douglas, Steve Irwin,Rob Bredl.David Attenbourough


----------



## slither (Mar 22, 2008)

steve irwin by far then brob bredil then jeff corwin


----------



## mrmikk (Mar 22, 2008)

Lovemysnakes said:


> Steve Irwin was an idiot - I'm not saying he should have died though - I just didnt like him. Rick Shine is my first choice


 

Why was Steve Irwin an idiot? (Big statement to make on its own)


----------



## albino (Mar 22, 2008)

JasonL said:


> because he carries on like an idiot with staged snakes and gets bitten doing stupid things, he's is own biggest fan.


 
that's why so many people liked steve irwin cos that's not what he was like


----------



## albino (Mar 22, 2008)

mrmikk said:


> Why was Steve Irwin an idiot?


 
low IQ, bump on the head as a child, too much lsd, inbreeding - there are so many reasons why people are idiots. steve, i'm not sure why.


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Mar 22, 2008)

Show me a snake documentary involving most of the snake handlers mentioned that wasn’t staged to some degree?
Seriously though, I would love to see a documentary on Australian venomous species that was real. I also realize that to achieve this, it would be ridiculously expensive and therefore somewhat unlikely to happen.


----------



## stusnake (Mar 22, 2008)

theres so many but Id have to say harry buttler and malcom douglas as i was growing up and neville burns, brad walker, steve mcwan just to name a few for what ive learnt from them over the years.


----------

